
How to Get Rid of Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists - AndrewBissell
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/how-to-get-rid-of-paranoid-conspiracy-theorists-ef6c5793ce43
======
aiscapehumanity
Article doesn't say anything new or profound, of course with some things it
takes a grain of truth to build a conspiracy theory.

Things like Q-anon restructures criticisms in the lack of government
transparency, cultures of elitism, and criticism against the military-
intelligence complexes and creates a pro-Trump-right-wing narrative. It's a
narrative that beckons it's own reality, which is not something that can
simply be argued away as apparent by persisting conspiracy theories. It's
deeper than a delusion, it's a fork of reality created by and generating
context to a network of memeplexes.

